# فاراداي و أصل معادلات ماكسويل.....مهم



## pic2007 (23 مارس 2011)

_ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_السادة الأفاضل_

_المحركات والمولدات الكهربائية المستخدمة حتى اليوم تعود لفارادي والفرضية هنا اعتبار معادلات ماكسويل كتابة رياضية لمعادلات لفارادي._


_معادلات فاراداي_
_E=v×B و H= -v×D_
_ملاحظة: المقادير هي أشعة _

_ويمكن كتابتها على الشكل التالي وملاحظة الحالة الخاصة للسرعة v=c حيث ε c²=1/μ_
_E= μ. v×H و H= -ε.v×E _


_وجب التنويه في البداية إلى أن الصيغة الحالية لمعادلات ماكسويل تعود في الواقع لهفيسايد بعد قضم الكثير منها._
_لا بأس لنأخذ الصيغة الحالية._

_Rot E= rot (v×B) و rot H = rot ( -v×D)_

_وحسب قوانين الحساب الشعاعي نجد:_
_Rot E = (Bgrad)v - (vgrad)B + v divB – B div v_
_Rot H = -[ (D grad)v - (v grad)D + v div D - D div v ]_

_وحيث أن:_
_V(t)=dr/dt _
_Div v=0_
_∂v(t) / ∂r= grad v=0_

_وبملاحظة أن:_
_(v grad) B = dB/dt و v grad) D = dD/dt_
_حسب_
_dV(r(t))/dt = ∂V(r=r(t))/ ∂r . d r(t)/dt = (v grad) V_

_في الأخير بعد التعويض والتبسيط نجد _
_Rot E = - dB/dt + v div B = - dB/dt – b_
_Rot H = dD/dt - v div D = dD/dt - v div D = dD/dt + j_

_ المعادلة الأولى حسب ماكسويل هي معادلة التحريض لو كان b=0 مباشرة فان div B = 0_
_ المعادلة الثانية هي قانون امبير زائد تيار التشرد لماكسويل_
_سيكون من الأهمية معرفة آراء ماكسويل وأمبير حول معادلات ماكسويل._

_تحياتي._


----------



## pic2007 (23 مارس 2011)

*توضيح؟*

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

يمكن ايجاد معادلة فاراداي انطلاقا من معادلات ماكسويل، لا مشكلة هنا، لكن في الحالة العكسية مثل ما اشرنا اليه سابقا يظهر وبوضوح أن معادلات ماكسويل تعتبر حالة خاصة من معادلة فاراداي، لكن هل توجد اي اشارة الى تلك القضية؟ الجواب نعم ومن عالم الرياضيات ماكسويل نفسه، ويبدو أنه كان مدركا لهذه المشكلة؟
أما الثاني فكان العالم امبير وقد انتقد معادلات ماكسويل من هذه النقطة بالذات؟

ملاحظة:نحاول فقط فتح الباب الموصد والذي ظل مغلقا لفترة طويلة حتى أن البعض لم يعد يشعر بوجوده مطلقا؟

لماذا السادة الأكاديميون المنهجيون المحترمون يرفضون نقاش هكذا مواضيع، فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالأساسيات يتحاشى هؤلاء المنهجيون الأكاديميون المحترمون الدخول في تفاصيل هكذ مواضيع فلماذا؟ فهل يخشون الفضيحة؟؟؟
ماهو تعريف الطاقة؟ الجواب بالضبط لا ندري هذا حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية
ماهو تعريف الجهد؟ الجواب بالضبط لا ندري
ماهو تعريف الشحنة؟ الجواب بالضبط لا ندري

ماهو تفسير الحركة الدائمة للاكترونات الجواب هكذا هي الأمور في عالم الكم السحري؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعند ما يتعلق الأمر باعلان اختراع محرك دائم الحركة ، نجد هؤلاء الأكاديميون المنهجيون المحترمون يتسابقون باعلان استحالة هذا الاختراع لأنه مخالف" لقوانين الطبيعة" مع العلم أن الانفجار الكبير هو أكبر وأعظم "محرك دائم الحركة" مع العلم أنها نظرية علمية ومقبولة لدى هؤلاء المنهجيين الأكاديميين المحترمين؟؟؟
والسؤال الآخر ماهي العبارة الرياضية لقانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا القانون المزعوم ألا يملك شكلا رياضيا مزعوما فماهو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لم يعد هناك شك بأن العلم المنهجي الرسمي اليوم يعاني من انفصام في الشخصية ومصمم خصيصا بهدف ادخالنا الى الجدار

تحاتي._


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

مرحبا في عالم السيد بيك
بالمناسبة، أنا لا أعتب عليك الكلام في هذه الأمور
ولكن أعتب عليك أسلوبك الغير مفهوم في العرض
المشكلة ليست في صعوبة المادة العلمية، فأي مادة علمية مهما كانت معقدة، يمكن تبسيطها، أما أنت فليس فقط لم تحاول تبسيك المادة العلمية، ولكنك لم تهتم أساسا بأساسيات العرض
فمن المعروف أن المادة العلمية لعرضها ينبغي وضعها في سياق من خلال مقدمة، وينبغي تعريف الرموز، وينبغي وضع تعريفات للأمور الغير متعارف عليها
فأين أنت من كل هذا؟؟

النقطة الأخرى، سأكون سعيدا لو استطاع أحد الأخوة أن يفك طلاسم ورموز ما تقول، ويتفاعل معك، ولكن لو لم يحدث هذا، فيجب أن تعلم أنه لا مشكلة هناك، وهذا لا يعيب أحدا فينا، فنحن في منتدى هندسي وليس منتدى فيزيائي
أن يهتم مهندس بالفيزياء ويتعمق فيها، هذا أمر جيد، ولكنه غير مطلوب من المهندس، فالمهندس يعنيه التطبيق المبني على فهم مبادئ الفيزياء، وبالتالي تكفيه المبادئ دون التعمق
بل أن إبداع المهندس أحيانا يكون في تبسيط الأمور


----------

